# Lemans or Avus Blue?



## pfb (Apr 7, 2002)

Anybody seen an E46 M3 special paint in either of these colors? Any pictures or comments?

















Lemans Blue M5










E36M3 Avus Blue


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

pfb said:


> *Anybody seen an E46 M3 special paint in either of these colors? Any pictures or comments? *


Avus Blue is awesome. I know there's pics around here someplace...


----------



## defcon1racing (Apr 11, 2002)

*Avus*

See Avus here:

http://www.geocities.com/jeff94c/jp02avusm3.html


----------



## defcon1racing (Apr 11, 2002)

*more Avus*

More here:

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4292062183

No LeMans to be found. :dunno:


----------



## EDog (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: more Avus*



defcon1racing said:


> *More here:
> 
> http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4292062183
> 
> No LeMans to be found. :dunno: *


Thats why you should get Lemans Blue if you can. I don't think you can though.:dunno:


----------

